# HP LaserJet 1100 and Windows 7-The Quest for Drivers



## lucasbytegenius

I am trying to connect an old HP LJ 1100 that still runs great to my Windows 7 x64 rig over the network. However, for some stupid reason, Win7 does not have the drivers for the darn thing, and I don't have an Internet connection on my rig to connect to Windows Update with. Before I haul my 40 lbs. box down by the one computer with an internet connection, can somebody with a lot of free time look for a driver? HP doesn't have it, they just show you a darn stupid list with a lot of hardware they don't have drivers for.

Thanks,
The Lucas


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Decided to bring my rig down. Man, Opera looks so cool with Aero!
Windows is currently searching WU for drivers...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Darn thing is still looking...
I HATE DIALUP!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Aha! The blasted thing is downloading the driver-forgot to look at the New Hardware icon in the tray.
15% of 12.1 MB completed in 16 minutes...
Did I mention that I loath dialup?


----------



## Markskib

So where did you find the driver I have the 3100 and it said the driver does not exist for my printer and yours is older than mine?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I'm using Windows Update to get it. Handy thing, just right click the device in Devices and Printers and click Troubleshoot. It will automatically search for and install the driver from the MS repository. It's troublesome for me, as my Win7 rig doesn't have Internet, so I had to bring it down and place it by the XP computer that does.

Excuse me while I rage...
Darn stupid thing! My dialup connection cut off in the middle of downloading! (long string of bad words)...


Hey, it resumed! 
me+Win7=


----------



## Markskib

guess you were lucky than cause it says mine doesn't have a driver to download


----------



## lucasbytegenius

YAY! It fin! Works great! You know what is so stupid? Win7 already has the driver for my printer, but it's for USB. And my printer doesn't have USB.



Markskib said:


> guess you were lucky than cause it says mine doesn't have a driver to download


That's weird. Have you checked the HP website for drivers?


----------



## Markskib

Yes they don't have downloadable driver for my printer . It is the Laserjet 3100


----------



## lucasbytegenius

You checked it out in WU?


----------



## 1337dingo

so did the 1100 work in the end?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Yep-works great! Everything functions. It doesn't make sense to me that you even need a driver for that printer to work in the first place.


----------



## Markskib

This site will not work if the driver does not exist. As is the case with my printer.. HP Laserjet 3100.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Ignore him-he's a spammer.


----------



## 1337dingo

lol ok.. i eat spam for breakfast!!!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Yummy stuff (not), though the kind that we find on here will kill you when you bite into it....ya'know....deadly voltage inside monitor....


----------



## 1337dingo

lucasbytegenius said:


> Yummy stuff (not), though the kind that we find on here will kill you when you bite into it....ya'know....deadly voltage inside monitor....



yea.. back in kalgoorlie we would go out bush get those big crt moniters and poor any spare alcahole we had over them and then blow them up.. was fun.. until out mate got a shank of glass in his leg then hospital ratted us out to the cops.. and it all stoped.. but apart from that it was fun


----------



## lucasbytegenius

lol. I heard of some offices where they have a whole day devoted to literally throwing the old electronics out the window...they say it boosts morale. Gee....


----------



## Markskib

lucasbytegenius said:


> You checked it out in WU?



WU didn't list my printer. And no I am not a spammer.  I was however mistaken,  your computer is younger than mine. I didn't think that Hp would just let thier customers hang out to dry like that. I went an got a new printer. Glad your driver downloaded sucessfully, good luck.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I'm sorry, I was talking about a spammer's post which got deleted later . It was a bot programmed to post about a driver update program in all the forums, and look for threads asking for drivers and post in them. Sorry, man this is so embarrassing.


----------

